# Mother expects and demands a father bring food to children that aren't his



## Marc_LFD (Jun 28, 2022)

It would be a nice gesture, sure, but they're not his responsibility. His responsibility is his son and if I was him, I'd take the kid out of there as she's clearly batshit crazy.

This is the type of shit I'd hate to happen to myself even if I had nothing to do with it.


----------



## Creamu (Jun 29, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> It would be a nice gesture, sure, but they're not his responsibility. His responsibility is his son and if I was him, I'd take the kid out of there as she's clearly batshit crazy.
> 
> This is the type of shit I'd hate to happen to myself even if I had nothing to do with it.



This is what happens when people get deprived of their culture by merchants who market themselves as the very saviors of these people. It is extremely cynical. These people deserve a functional culture that is truely their own, just as any other people. Bring it back!


----------



## tabzer (Jun 29, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> It would be a nice gesture, sure, but they're not his responsibility. His responsibility is his son and if I was him, I'd take the kid out of there as she's clearly batshit crazy.
> 
> This is the type of shit I'd hate to happen to myself even if I had nothing to do with it.



Both are wrong.


----------



## Creamu (Jun 29, 2022)

tabzer said:


> Both are wrong.


What is your argument for the father being wrong?


----------



## Marc_LFD (Jun 29, 2022)

tabzer said:


> Both are wrong.


How is he wrong? His duty is caring for his kid, not the others. He's not their father.

Besides, she threw away the food so she clearly is insane.


----------



## tabzer (Jun 29, 2022)

Giving a child a treat to enjoy in the presence of their siblings is a recipe to breed jealousy.  The mother understands this but would rather try to get him to buy her other children treats instead of being honest.  She is clearly unhinged, but I'm not going to say someone is in the right because the other is more wrong.

It's like politics.  You give two crappy people and try to argue who is right.


----------



## Creamu (Jun 29, 2022)

tabzer said:


> Giving a child a treat to enjoy in the presence of their siblings is a recipe to breed jealousy.  The mother understands this but would rather try to get him to buy her other children treats instead of being honest.  She is clearly unhinged, but I'm not going to say someone is in the right because the other is more wrong.
> 
> It's like politics.  You give two crappy people and try to argue who is right.


What would you do in the fathers position?


----------



## linuxares (Jun 29, 2022)

Both are shitty. The mom could actually give him money to buy for all of them...


----------



## Creamu (Jun 29, 2022)

linuxares said:


> The mom could actually give him money to buy for all of them...


Yes, this sounds reasonable.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Jun 29, 2022)

tabzer said:


> Giving a child a treat to enjoy in the presence of their siblings is a recipe to breed jealousy.  The mother understands this but would rather try to get him to buy her other children treats instead of being honest.  She is clearly unhinged, but I'm not going to say someone is in the right because the other is more wrong.
> 
> It's like politics.  You give two crappy people and try to argue who is right.


He's not their father so they're not his problem.

In fact, he should get his kid out of there.


----------



## mrdude (Jun 29, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> How is he wrong? His duty is caring for his kid, not the others. He's not their father.
> 
> Besides, she threw away the food so she clearly is insane.


I'm betting he regrets the day he met her, The person that made up the phrase "Bitches Be Crazy", probably dated someone like this once. Living with a mum like this must be such an embarrassment for those poor kids.


----------



## tabzer (Jun 29, 2022)

Creamu said:


> What would you do in the fathers position?



Take the child out so they can eat together.  @linuxares actually has a good point too.



Marc_LFD said:


> He's not their father so they're not his problem.



How are you missing the point?  They are his child's "problem".


----------



## Marc_LFD (Jun 29, 2022)

tabzer said:


> Take the child out so they can eat together. @linuxares actually has a good point too


She didn't want it though 'cause she thought for some reason he had to bring food for children that aren't his.

I'd have called the cops and she actually helped by filming it. 

There's the saying don't bang crazy women and well, we can see why. There's far worse than this (as in physically violent).


----------



## mrdude (Jun 29, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> There's the saying don't bang crazy women and well, we can see why. There's far worse than this (as in physically violent).


You never know - they might do a shit on your bed, and try to blame it on the dog.


----------



## Viri (Jun 29, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> It would be a nice gesture, sure, but they're not his responsibility. His responsibility is his son and if I was him, I'd take the kid out of there as she's clearly batshit crazy.
> 
> This is the type of shit I'd hate to happen to myself even if I had nothing to do with it.



This is why, dear god, use a condom. I would hate to be chained to her.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 15, 2022)

This is what happens when there is zero equality in family court.


----------



## smf (Jul 15, 2022)

The father is a jerk. If you're going to subject your child to mcdonalds, then to deliver one meal is ridiculous.

This kinda seems like it's a fake video though.


----------



## smf (Jul 15, 2022)

Creamu said:


>



The classic "I can't be a racist if I'm standing next to a black man"

Because everyone knows that if a racist stands next to a black man then something magical happens?

Most racists don't know they are racist.


----------



## Creamu (Jul 20, 2022)

smf said:


> The classic "I can't be a racist if I'm standing next to a black man"
> 
> Because everyone knows that if a racist stands next to a black man then something magical happens?
> 
> Most racists don't know they are racist.


What is the historical origin of the word racist?


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 21, 2022)

smf said:


> The classic "I can't be a racist if I'm standing next to a black man"
> 
> Because everyone knows that if a racist stands next to a black man then something magical happens?
> 
> Most racists don't know they are racist.


It's a good thing that you are on here telling complete strangers that they are racist. Do you yell at the clouds too?


----------



## smf (Jul 21, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> It's a good thing that you are on here telling complete strangers that they are racist. Do you yell at the clouds too?


I was commenting on someone who was arguing they weren't racist, because they were stood next to a black man. I was pointing out the ridiculousness of that claim.

Sorry to trigger you, I guess you thought I could read your mind and I was talking about you.


----------



## smf (Jul 21, 2022)

Creamu said:


> What is the historical origin of the word racist?


https://www.npr.org/sections/codesw...e-ugly-fascinating-history-of-the-word-racism


----------



## Creamu (Jul 21, 2022)

smf said:


> The classic "I can't be a racist if I'm standing next to a black man"
> 
> Because everyone knows that if a racist stands next to a black man then something magical happens?
> 
> Most racists don't know they are racist.





Creamu said:


> What is the historical origin of the word racist?





smf said:


> https://www.npr.org/sections/codesw...e-ugly-fascinating-history-of-the-word-racism





> The _Oxford English Dictionary_'s first recorded utterance of the word _racism_ was by a man named Richard Henry Pratt in 1902. Pratt was railing against the evils of racial segregation.


----------



## tabzer (Jul 21, 2022)

I guess some people don't know that they are racist.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 22, 2022)

smf said:


> I was commenting on someone who was arguing they weren't racist, because they were stood next to a black man. I was pointing out the ridiculousness of that claim.
> 
> Sorry to trigger you, I guess you thought I could read your mind and I was talking about you.


I never mentioned me at all, but it's nice I'm always on your mind.


----------



## smf (Jul 22, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> I never mentioned me at all, but it's nice I'm always on your mind.


You are not, as soon as I click post reply then you don't even exist.

I guess you reply because you want to be noticed. You don't need to reply to me.


----------



## smf (Jul 22, 2022)

tabzer said:


> I guess some people don't know that they are racist.


Thanks, copying me is the greatest form of flattery.


----------



## tabzer (Jul 23, 2022)

smf said:


> Thanks, copying me is the greatest form of flattery.


Either  it was too subtle or it is a kink.  Let's try being direct.  Are you aware that you are a racist?


----------



## smf (Jul 23, 2022)

tabzer said:


> Either  it was too subtle or it is a kink.  Let's try being direct.  Are you aware that you are a racist?


ooh, gas lighting. Tell me more. 



What he said.



TraderPatTX said:


> It's a good thing that you are on here telling complete strangers that they are racist. Do you yell at the clouds too?


----------



## tabzer (Jul 23, 2022)

smf said:


> ooh, gas lighting. Tell me more.



You aren't a victim here.  You are either aware of your racism or you aren't.


----------



## smf (Jul 23, 2022)

tabzer said:


> You aren't a victim here.  You are either aware of your racism or you aren't.


I'm not a victim here, because you are pathetic and can't victimize anyone.

I can't be aware of being something I'm not.

But go on, I'd love to hear your explanation for why you think I am racist.

Or are you just trying to be annoying? Or is this a call for help? Are you ok?

Do we need an intervention?


----------



## tabzer (Jul 23, 2022)

smf said:


> I'm not a victim here, because you are pathetic and can't victimize anyone.
> 
> I can't be aware of being something I'm not.
> 
> ...



Gaslighting requires a victim and your persistent push of racism makes you a racist.  It's not uncommon for people who "take a moral stand" to be hypocrites and painfully self-unaware.  Try thinking things through instead of falling onto your nearest buzzword.


----------



## smf (Jul 23, 2022)

tabzer said:


> Gaslighting requires a victim and your persistent push of racism makes you a racist.  It's not uncommon for people who "take a moral stand" to be hypocrites and painfully self-unaware.  Try thinking things through instead of falling onto your nearest buzzword.


You *attempted* to gaslight me, you failed. Therefore I am not a victim.

You are saying that someone who points out racism is racist? Well I think I've heard everything now.

Yes, you do seem to be painfully self-unaware. You make a lot of moral stands yourself....

If it's all the same with you, I'm not going to change just because you made an incoherent argument.


----------



## tabzer (Jul 24, 2022)

smf said:


> You *attempted* to gaslight me, you failed. Therefore I am not a victim.
> 
> You are saying that someone who points out racism is racist? Well I think I've heard everything now.
> 
> ...


Quantifying racism requires being able to see things in terms of race.  It "takes one to know one".  Race-baiting, which is what you habitually do on this forum, adds a degree of demoralization and diversion--as if it is more important to keep the subject of racism more relevant than socially progressive/unifying steps away from it. 

Even if I have made moral stands, it's not suggested that because someone makes a moral stand that they are self-unaware, which seems to be the message you took.

Without your buzzwords to hide behind, you lack substance, appearing petty and vindictive.  Your "anyone who disagrees with me is gaslighting me" was peak self-parody.  Trying to be a tough guy was a little more honest.  Your waffling back and forth provides doubt in either position.


----------



## smf (Jul 24, 2022)

tabzer said:


> Quantifying racism requires being able to see things in terms of race.


Your argument makes you appear to not understand what racism is.

https://ideas.ted.com/why-saying-i-dont-see-race-at-all-just-makes-racism-worse/
https://bchumanrights.ca/be-anti-racist-colour/
https://www.edweek.org/teaching-lea...enies-the-racial-identity-of-students/2020/02

I'm not saying that you're gas lighting me because you disagree. I'm saying you are gas lighting me because you're saying that by pointing out racism, that proves I'm racist. Which is very much gas lighting, something you attempt quite often as you have very little ability to make a reasoned argument but also get upset when your poorly reasoned arguments fail.



tabzer said:


> Even if I have made moral stands, it's not suggested that because someone makes a moral stand that they are self-unaware, which seems to be the message you took.



You very much did suggest it, what do you think this means?

"It's not uncommon for people who "take a moral stand" to be hypocrites and painfully self-unaware."

The fact you deny suggesting it or believe that it would be applied to you (as someone who claims to make moral stands on a regular basis) shows a lack of self awareness.


----------



## tabzer (Jul 24, 2022)

smf said:


> I'm not saying that you're gas lighting me because you disagree. I'm saying you are gas lighting me because you're saying that by pointing out racism, that proves I'm racist.



Lol, you weren't pointing out racism in this thread.  Racism is the boat that you sailed in on, pointing it out where there is no reason to assume.  You sided with a reporter who was trying to incite racist rhetoric in order to divide two people who were representing a common interest; in attempt to diminish the meaning of what they are appealing to.  



smf said:


> You very much did suggest it, what do you think this means?
> 
> "It's not uncommon for people who "take a moral stand" to be hypocrites and painfully self-unaware."
> 
> The fact you deny suggesting it or believe that it would be applied to you (as someone who claims to make moral stands on a regular basis) shows a lack of self awareness.



What I said is it what it means.  I did not say that people who take a moral stand are hypocrites, lol.

Stupid mf.


----------



## Taikutsumaranai (Jul 29, 2022)

Having problems during marriage is a thing but having them after divorce is absurd.
This shows just how much people are engaging in life changing acts without proper planning or mutual accord.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 29, 2022)

Taikutsumaranai said:


> Having problems during marriage is a thing but having them after divorce is absurd.
> This shows just how much people are engaging in life changing acts without proper planning or mutual accord.


It happens more than people realize. My first divorce was one big agonizing fight for 13 years and my kids suffered because of it. My second exwife and I are still friends. In fact, I spent last weekend helping her move to a new house.

Divorced parents need to put the children first and there also needs to be equality in family court. The system is so tilted to one side and the only people who suffer are the kids.


----------

